# Removing Rust with Antifreeze?



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

A custy mechanic suggested I soak my rusty stablizer chain/turnbuckle assemblies in antifreeze.

he reasons it is not as aggressive as heavy duty corrosives, is pretty safe to handle, and a rust inhibitor for after. Sort of a trade-off between aggressive rust removal and avoiding unnecessary chemical damage.

Anyone ever try this?

I'm going to experiment with it, much cheaper than soaking in expensive chemical solutions.

I started out with spraying a bit of WD-40 on the threads, and that helped a bit on the surface pieces, but getting at the threads down inside the turnbuckle is proving a challenge.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that stove oil or diesel sure works well, and less dangerous to the animals. We have a large tank in the yard and the oil keeps all the threaded pipe fiting soaked through leaching. Antifreeze does seem to act like oil when it leaks from a heater core and collects on your windshield. Who knows!


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well... I can't recommend using Anti-freeze.

It's an interesting alternative for delicate parts, but I think for most instances where we need to soak rusted bolts, etc, we need something more agressive.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When ive had rusty mandrel berings on my old lawntractors ( when i drag em home) - i use a good shot of carb cleaner spray, work em till they free up ( doesnt always work on really bad ones) and repack em with wheel bering grease ( when i can) and use em till they need replacing.


----------

